# College trades football for gardening.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love this story maybe it takes roots some place else, not only the kids are learning something productive and useful but the school will make money in the long run.artydance:
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...money-by-saying-no-to-football-065751785.html


----------



## JoshPFT (Nov 26, 2013)

I think that's awesome, particularly since it's also helping the school and students to earn money as well.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never understood why colleges take on sports, at such a huge expense and how sports like football and basketball have become so important. The financial support of a coach and scholarships for the team players has to come from some where that could be for educations.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Cost of a sporting society*

Sports can be a big money drain for most colleges, for a few it does pays dividends.

I used to be a big sports "fanatic" but I have become soured on the whole thing at all levels now after decades of moral, civil and values decline throughout the whole arena of sports; from the "small" to the big leagues.

Sports (and entertainment) has too many people distracted from what is happening to their country and their future.
I think One day we may all look back and wonder what we were thinking as as society when sports no longer has much relevance in our lives due to the more pressing and harrowing circumstances that have befallen us.

Maybe then sports can have a new and meaningful place in our re prioritized and reemerging society.

-aside-

...hopefully the irrigation systems can be kept functioning for watering the crops on the large expanses of golf, football, soccer and palying fields that will be converted for such use.


----------

